# blue flakes on white paint?



## markx (Dec 11, 2005)

ok, i have an 1981 monte carlo that i bought off of someone and the paint on it is clean... he had just painted it white. nothing wrong with the paint, so my question is this, is there any problems with adding the flakes now? also would blue flakes look nice on a all white paint job? im planning on buying one of theese flakes off of ebay, and then taking my car to maaco and have them put the flakes on my car with a couple of coats of clear. also whats the best size? how much flakes should i buy to cover my whole car. ( i have a ragtop)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1-2-Oz-ICE-...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/OLD-SCHOOL-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

Don't take a car to maaco to be flaked. It needs to be done by someone who is familiar with it. I've seen painters at REAL body shops screw up a flake job badly simply becuase they don't know enough about it. I can't imagine they would do a decent long lasting job. Your gonna need at least a pound of flake and gallons upon gallons of clear to completely cover the white. If the white doesn't get completely covered, the car will just look like theres blue shit stuck in the paint....


----------



## markx (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchBladeCustoms_@Feb 14 2007, 05:34 PM~7262459
> *Don't take a car to maaco to be flaked. It needs to be done by someone who is familiar with it. I've seen painters at REAL body shops screw up a flake job badly simply becuase they don't know enough about it. I can't imagine they would do a decent long lasting job. Your gonna need at least a pound of flake and gallons upon gallons of clear to completely cover the white. If the white doesn't get completely covered, the car will just look like theres blue shit stuck in the paint....
> *


so then i shouldnt do it at all then should i.... because thats what i was asking.. i dont want to cover it completely in flakes... i still want the white to show u kno...


----------



## markx (Dec 11, 2005)

is there anything i CAN do to make my white paint job look better? is there like, maybe a pearl white flake or something. i dont want heavy flakage


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

Nothing I'd recomend maaco for. If you get a real painter then you could throw some ice pearl on it.


----------



## markx (Dec 11, 2005)

thanks homie... whats the least/medium ammount of flake u think i should get? i just dont want it to be a very heavy u know... something medium...


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

Do a search on here for ice pearls and check out the pics. You don't have to spray the stuff heavy, a little bit goes a long way.


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

do ice pearl


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

i used 3/4 a jar of sem lightning fx on my suburban, its all the blue i can stand


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

i'd use ice pearl and not flake.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 16 2007, 11:36 AM~7277041
> *i'd use ice pearl and not flake.
> *


X2


----------



## markx (Dec 11, 2005)

thanks alot homies for ur comments, yo pink63, whats sem lightning fx ?


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

like an ice pearl  ,but they have different colors and effects


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SwitchBladeCustoms_@Feb 14 2007, 05:34 PM~7262459
> *Don't take a car to maaco to be flaked. It needs to be done by someone who is familiar with it. I've seen painters at REAL body shops screw up a flake job badly simply becuase they don't know enough about it. I can't imagine they would do a decent long lasting job. Your gonna need at least a pound of flake and gallons upon gallons of clear to completely cover the white. If the white doesn't get completely covered, the car will just look like theres blue shit stuck in the paint....
> *


This is true. Also, from a distance, the car will look like it's dirty, but, of course it's the flakes.


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

Unless I'm mistaken the Lightning FX is the same thing as Ice pearls, Ice Pearl is HOK's term for them. Just like kustomshop.com's version is called Diamond Crystal Pearl....it's all essentially the same shit, they just have to give them different names.


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SwitchBladeCustoms_@Feb 16 2007, 10:56 PM~7282372
> *Unless I'm mistaken the Lightning FX is the same thing as Ice pearls, Ice Pearl is HOK's term for them. Just like kustomshop.com's version is called Diamond Crystal Pearl....it's all essentially the same shit, they just have to give them different names.
> *


hey man lets get together one saturday and bullshit around :cheesy:


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

We can try to get together sometime maybe in april, I'm headin gout of state sunday and won't be back until at least the first week of april. I don't have anything cool to drive nowadays though...  

Wanna buy a 56 Chevy more door? You know you need a new project!


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SwitchBladeCustoms_@Feb 17 2007, 12:45 AM~7283376
> *We can try to get together sometime maybe in april, I'm headin gout of state sunday and won't be back until at least the first week of april. I don't have anything cool to drive nowadays though...
> 
> Wanna buy a 56 Chevy more door? You know you need a new project!
> *


no money here,trying to get my garage started


----------



## markx (Dec 11, 2005)

do you think 2 ounces would be enough? like i mentioned i dont want it heavy


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Throw pearl on it but not flake. Flake will make it look dirty.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 12 2007, 03:21 PM~7463620
> *Throw pearl on it but not flake. Flake will make it look dirty.
> *


x2, and go with silver pearl the blue is fucking wack!!


----------

